# Mega gear what is the difference?



## Didsky (May 25, 2013)

Hi guys, I would like to know what is the difference of the xenandrogens compared with  standards steroids?
Does it work as good as steroids or is it less effective?
Mega gear  is seemingly the only one to sell it,  do I need PCT if I buy xenandrogens from (mod edit: can't post source info)

Thanks for answering


----------



## Swfl (May 25, 2013)

I know xenoestrogens are a problem. They mimic estrogen and are in a ton of stuff. One of the reasons that men aren't quite the men their fathers were... Xenoestrogen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just read a little about xenoandrogens and they dont sound too awesome either...  not that will stop most from taking them Xenoandrogen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2013)

*man,most important is DIET and HARD TRAINING..then Steroids..*


----------



## Didsky (May 25, 2013)

ok guys but do you know someone who used it and what are the results? It is not clear if you need  a pct after or even during it...


----------



## s2h (May 26, 2013)

Just curious....why would you want to take this?..looks like it could be beneficial to a post menopausal women or a man wanting to become a women..


----------



## Didsky (May 26, 2013)

dude, go on their website and read, you will understand that this is working the same way as standard steroids, but without the negative side effects.
I don't want to become a woman, I just want to take 4 kg of lean muscle but I am really prone to malebaldness pattern that's why I don't want to use test prop or cipio...
But I first want to make sure that those stacks really work and that it is safe


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 26, 2013)

*4kg lean muscles you will need for sure  1 year! even IFBB pro cant build so much real muscles in 1 year!*


----------



## Didsky (May 28, 2013)

so what kind of  cure do you suggest to me , to get this aim but knowing that I  am prone to malebaldness patern?


----------



## Dannie (May 28, 2013)

The chances are that your source sells relabeled Test (or any other compound for that matter). 
Stick with normal gear, avoid high dosages of heavy androgens as they are very likely to cause hairloss. 

To prevent hairloss use Minoxidil topical solution. Finasteride tablets are also an option, but you have to try it for yourself, as some people experience loss of libido while of finasteride.


----------



## OTG85 (May 28, 2013)

Sta away from aas that have high conversion rates of dht


----------



## jay_steel (May 28, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *4kg lean muscles you will need for sure  1 year! even IFBB pro cant build so much real muscles in 1 year!*



4kg in a year is very easy to obtain depending on the level of experience you have. I went from 190 to 211 in a year with only going up 4% bf by the end of my bulk. Comparing and IFBB guy to an average joe you really cannot. These are guys who surpassed genetics. Where I am sure he has not even tapped into his maximum gains. I plan on putting on 10lbs of lean mass this year and I have seen some one put on even more as well. Now it is all due to drugs of course, but not impossible. 



Didsky said:


> so what kind of  cure do you suggest to me , to get this aim but knowing that I  am prone to malebaldness patern?



If your genetics are pron to MPB and you dont want to go bald then I think AAS is the wrong choice for you. There is a risk in it which is why you see allot of guys competing with shaved heads or really bad thinning hair. Genetics are a bitch. Anadrol makes my hair fall out bad, but I have found that 1mg of propecia and nioxin can slow it down. First time i took drol I was holding handfuls of hair, now I will see a few strands here and there. If I ever go bald I hope i have a sexy head, but I will look jacked as fuck so thats all what matters.


----------



## Didsky (May 28, 2013)

do you think that the products of Blackstone Labs could be safer for my MBP and have good results ?


----------



## Dannie (May 29, 2013)

Didsky said:


> do you think that the products of Blackstone Labs could be safer for my MBP and have good results ?



Definitely not safer for MBP, but will yield decent results.


----------



## Didsky (May 29, 2013)

ok IGF Lr3 is maybe safer then?


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2013)

Dannie said:


> The chances are that your source sells relabeled Test (or any other compound for that matter).
> Stick with normal gear, avoid high dosages of heavy androgens as they are very likely to cause hairloss.
> 
> To prevent hairloss use Minoxidil topical solution. Finasteride tablets are also an option, but you have to try it for yourself, as some people experience loss of libido while of finasteride.



You can also use topical spiro too if you dont want to take it orally.


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2013)

Didsky said:


> ok IGF Lr3 is maybe safer then?



I LOVE peptides and used them many times. I would highly rec igf1lr3 or igf1 des , good stuff!


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 30, 2013)

Didsky said:


> do you think that the products of Blackstone Labs could be safer for my MBP and have good results ?



Compared to testosterone?  Hell yes! NONE of them convert to DHT and most are weak androgens.  I don't know anyone who has yet claimedto lose hair with Super DMZ or methdrol, both of which are very potent AAS.  The two primary steroid both products contain are dimethazine and methylstenbolone.  I am VERY prone to hair loss and have lost at last 50% of my hair at this point...mostly from testosterpne and trenbolone.  When I was using SD, I did not lose a single hair...not even after 20 cycles of it.  I lost 100x as much hair with one cycle of test than all my cycles of SD combined.  In truth, I never noticed any hair loss at all from SD...ever. Dimethazine is almost identical to SD and affects me the same way.  I have not lost any hair with methylstenbolone either.  However, you will want to stay away from the Trenabol and 4-andro...and until we get more feedback on 1-alpha, stay away from that too.  It may turn out to be fine, but you're better off waiting to be sure.


----------



## Dannie (May 30, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Compared to testosterone?  Hell yes! NONE of them convert to DHT and most are weak androgens.  *I don't know anyone who has yet claimedto lose hair with Super DMZ* or methdrol, both of which are very potent AAS.  The two primary steroid both products contain are dimethazine and methylstenbolone.  I am VERY prone to hair loss and have lost at last 50% of my hair at this point...mostly from testosterpne and trenbolone.  When I was using SD, I did not lose a single hair...not even after 20 cycles of it.  I lost 100x as much hair with one cycle of test than all my cycles of SD combined.  In truth, I never noticed any hair loss at all from SD...ever. Dimethazine is almost identical to SD and affects me the same way.  I have not lost any hair with methylstenbolone either.  However, you will want to stay away from the Trenabol and 4-andro...and until we get more feedback on 1-alpha, stay away from that too.  It may turn out to be fine, but you're better off waiting to be sure.




Then I shall be the first 
I've just finished 5 weeks on super dmz. Lost alot of hair!   I've came off it over a week ago, and I still continue to loose a hair.


----------



## Didsky (May 31, 2013)

mmh so  how good is IGF LR3 and IGF 1, how much kg of lean muscle can I expect? I have read the 40 days of cure is what I need to  do
I am starting with citrulline and creatine HCL 4 caps per day, effervescent BCAA 10 gr thoses amino acids and 30 gr of miscellar casein on top of my normal food.

I am really stressed to read that one of you  is losinghis hair a lot with super DMZ  I was about to purchase it, but now I am hesitating


----------

